# New Website input



## rpeters (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,
I designed a new website in Drupal nd wanted to get some feedback on it. I was wondering could anyone give me feedback on it? Give me your imprecions oin look and feel navigation and any other comments you may find helpful.

http://cityseminary.basementproductions.net/

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Berean (Oct 3, 2009)

On this page About Us | City Seminary you refer several times to LAMP, but you don't state what the acronym stands for.

From the LAMP site:



> What does LAMP stand for?
> LAMP is an acronym that stands for "Leadership and Ministry Preparation"



On this page the acronym should be in all caps, not "Lamp" Academics | City Seminary


----------



## Andres (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe you could put something more on the homepage? It just seems really bland right now with only the one small blurb.


----------



## Edward (Oct 3, 2009)

The navigation bar partially covers headings in the text. 

On the home page, it says '
Please contact us if you're interested in auditing the class or enrolling for credit.'. 
You need contact info there (best) or at least a link to contact info. 

You might also consider adding a map. 

On the About Us page, I'd consider a link to LAMP. (You've got it on the 'Academics' tab, so it shouldn't be hard to add). 

The required choices on the 'Contact' page aren't intuitively named.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2009)

Why Drupal? Is there a feature you like in the CMS that you can't get out of Wordpress? I ask because I've done both and the Drupal look is a bit bland for my taste and you'll also find mixed support on any modules you add.


----------



## rpeters (Oct 3, 2009)

I chose Drupal for a couple reasons. The layouts are not bad you just have to look for them. First, and the most important factor is it opensource. Second, it has been around a long time about 8 yrs and this is alot longer than any of the others. Third, the modules they have for it far exceed all the others. I know alot of people who do websites for churches use Wordpress. Wordpress are good for basic flashy stuff but does not have the power of Drupal. You can make any website look good, but if the cms does not have the feature to do advanced stuff that you for see down the road it is a waste of time to learn it. I have heard Drupal has a learning curve, but I do not see it. The best way to learn drupal get some videos and just go through them. Lynda.com has some but they are very basic. But best if you do not have any programming experence. VTC.com has a good tutorial and so does lullabot. I would use lullabot only if you are a very advanced in technology and know something about web design.


----------



## Berean (Oct 3, 2009)

Fixed but misspelled:



> Leadership *&* Ministry *Preperation* or LAMP for short.



Missing word:



> LAMP will teach student how to understand



I would use "and" instead of the ampersand:



> life application *&* theological education



Not being critical, but you did ask.


----------



## Webservant (Oct 3, 2009)

rpeters said:


> Hi,
> I designed a new website in Drupal nd wanted to get some feedback on it. I was wondering could anyone give me feedback on it? Give me your imprecions oin look and feel navigation and any other comments you may find helpful.
> 
> City Seminary
> ...


It looks great, and Drupal is a good platform. Nice and simple. I would normally offer criticism, but I don't really see anything to criticize. It even looks like the template (if it is a template) should scale for lower resolutions?

-----Added 10/3/2009 at 10:27:47 EST-----



Semper Fidelis said:


> Why Drupal? Is there a feature you like in the CMS that you can't get out of Wordpress? I ask because I've done both and the Drupal look is a bit bland for my taste and you'll also find mixed support on any modules you add.


I chose not to use Drupal because I found the plugins/modules offered were frequently not stable. My test site would break, all by itself, all too frequently. I now use Wordpress - but I know plenty of people patient enough to make Drupal work, regardless, and for them, it works very well.


----------



## rpeters (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for everybody criticisms and encouragemnet I have been at Drupal for about a week. I am just now getting into the deep stuff of CCK, Views and Panels. I guess if something doesn't work in a code and I need it to work I fix it myself. Perks of being a programmer too.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 3, 2009)

Our next class is "The Ministry of the Elder" and it starts on October 15 and goes through November 20 at The Rockefeller Chapel at the University of Chicago, E 59th and S Woodlawn.

The above sentence needs a comma after "Elder". You could eliminate the double "and" by saying "it runs from October 15 through November 20..."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 4, 2009)

rpeters said:


> I chose Drupal for a couple reasons. The layouts are not bad you just have to look for them. First, and the most important factor is it opensource. Second, it has been around a long time about 8 yrs and this is alot longer than any of the others. Third, the modules they have for it far exceed all the others. I know alot of people who do websites for churches use Wordpress. Wordpress are good for basic flashy stuff but does not have the power of Drupal. You can make any website look good, but if the cms does not have the feature to do advanced stuff that you for see down the road it is a waste of time to learn it. I have heard Drupal has a learning curve, but I do not see it. The best way to learn drupal get some videos and just go through them. Lynda.com has some but they are very basic. But best if you do not have any programming experence. VTC.com has a good tutorial and so does lullabot. I would use lullabot only if you are a very advanced in technology and know something about web design.



Don't know if you read my post carefully but it's not a learning curve issue for me. I've used Drupal extensively and am just letting you know that some good modules that it had (I needed) failed to be supported. You may find it's more than you need for what you're trying to do and may end up limiting what you need to do in the long run. If you want the power of a more advanced CMS then I would go with Joomla as it has a much bigger development network at present. The age of a CMS is not necessarily the biggest issue. Mambo is another CMS that is very old but it has waned in recent years as has Drupal.

But, that all said, Wordpress has come a long way from being a Blogging platform to being a CMS force in its own right and, in my experience, has the best user support base.

I run http://www.solideogloria.com on Drupal and will probably migrate it to Wordpress.


----------



## rpeters (Oct 5, 2009)

I think with me being a programmer and understand fully php and mysql. I do not know if your a progarmmer so I think in my case it makeds me unique. I could have went to joomla or Drupal. Everybody within the eopnesource community says go to Drupal. I could edit my own modules that is the flexibility I have. Which every way I decided to go i want one that I can master and contribute too. I guess when your in my position you can literally choose anyone and be happen. I have also liked what I have seen from videos from th last Drupalcon. I guess the feature i like the most is the combination of CCK, Views, and Panels 3. Truth be said i could have went to Joomla or Drupal. Just picked Drupal.


----------

